# mount problem with 4GB SD card fat32



## nbari (Dec 28, 2009)

I have just installed FreeBSD 8 on an ASUS EEE PC 1001ha  but when trying to mount an 4GB SD card with the following command:

`mount_msdosfs /dev/da0p2 /mnt/SD`

the card mounts but when doing an `ls /mnt/SD` there is no data.

I have tried the same with SD cards of 2GB and works, I can mount them and see the contents but for cards of 4GB of more i can just mount them but not see the contents.

Any idea on how to fix this?.

On a mac (snow leopard / and windows) I can mount the same SD card and see the contents of it with out any problem.


----------



## klanger (Dec 28, 2009)

maybe try:

`mount -o large -t msdosfs /dev/da0[b]p2[/b] /mnt/SD`

also reboot with sd-card inserted and try to mount it with above command.

you can also add this:


```
/dev/da0[B]p2[/B]		/mnt/flash		msdosfs	rw,large,noauto	0	0
```

to your /etc/fstab file

and follow this how-toto make automount


----------



## phoenix (Dec 28, 2009)

da0p2 means it's formatted using new-style GPT instead of the old DOS-style MBR.  Are you sure this card is using FAT32 and not exFAT?  If it's exFAT, you can't use it with FreeBSD, as there's no support exFAT.  You'd have to reformat it using FAT32.

You can double-check that it's FAT32 by looking at the properties of the device in Windows/MacOS X.


----------



## klanger (Dec 28, 2009)

so it should be:

`mount -o large -t msdosfs /dev/da0s1 /mnt/SD`

well, this works on my eeepc 

@phoenix: is there a way to activate usb-device while it is working? I have to reboot my FBSD system and plug in HDD-USB or SD-card to be able to mount them... I can not just plug and mount, don't know why... should I add something some where?


----------



## phoenix (Dec 29, 2009)

I've found with a lot of USB sticks that you have to mount them twice, the first time without the slice, the second time with the slice.

If you check the output of *dmesg* after plugging it in, you'll probably see something about *da0* being detected (but not any slices).  So you first try to mount da0 (which will fail).  After that, if you do an *ls /dev/da** you'll see the slices appear, and you can mount them as per normal.


----------



## VictorM (Dec 29, 2009)

a little off topic - managed to boot from CompactFlash using a CF-to-IDE adaptor. did anyone try the same with SD?


----------



## nbari (Dec 29, 2009)

Hi, thanks for the replies, on a mac i can mount and copy/delete files on it and the sd card is recognized as MS-DOS FAT32 did not see anything with exFAT.

Now, this works just for mounting:
`mount -o large -t msdosfs /dev/da0p2 /mnt/SD`

but i can not see the files on it. 

I am trying this on an asus eee pc 1001HA with  FreeBSD 8 i386.

regards


----------

